# iPad 3 vs iPhone partage eçran



## ratapignata (26 Mai 2012)

Bj,
Peut on partager ou afficher l écran d'un iPhone sur un iPad ??? 
Merci

Ayant un iPhone avec GPS ET un IPAD sans GPS


----------

